# western iowa sub needed



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

i might need a sub for an apt complex in council bluffs. anyone from the area? i thought i talked to someone.payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

ttt 12345678910


----------



## GOTSNOW?GOTLAWN (Nov 20, 2010)

*Got snow?*

West Side of Cleveland to East Side Snow Belt for a storm.
TED BLEDSOE


----------

